# Shower Fizzer Anyone??



## itspaulas (Feb 2, 2009)

Has anyone ever made these?  They seem like a dream come true to make in place of bath fizzies for people who don't like baths.  I've never seen anyone mention them but I found them on a site.  This was all it said when describing them:

"Turn your shower into an invigorating steam room. Simply dampen and place fizzer out of direct water contact and watch it work with the steam of the shower to release the head-clearing, detoxifying vapors of pure essential oils."

Any ideas on where to find a generic recipe to play with would be wonderful!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 2, 2009)

I found the ingredients list. It is just a cleverly marketed bath bomb  :wink: .

Ingredients: Sodium Bicarbonate (Baking Soda), Citric Acid, Essential Oil, Sea Salt.


----------



## carebear (Feb 2, 2009)

Lush has them and I bought one to see.  It's a flat bath bomb.  And it might give you a hit of fragrance IF....
1. your shower is small (mine is in the tub, not a stall)
2. your shampoo is not highly scented

I didn't get squat out of mine.


----------



## itspaulas (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Tabitha.  That helps narrow that down!

carebear, I wondered how powerful the scent would have to be to fill a shower area...I am like you, with the tub/shower enclosure so the curtain would be my only block to hold it in.  

As much as I love a long, hot bath I am finding so many who don't like them or say they don't have time so I was hoping to find something for the shower that would be comparable to the bath fizzies.  Guess this wasn't the fix!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Mar 14, 2009)

the "head clearing vapors" part makes me think eucalyptus and menthol..

There's a mainstream one, I think it's Vicks Shower Soothers maybe?? Works GREAT when we have colds..


----------



## Hazel (Mar 15, 2009)

I tried them (or something similar) because I was curious about them. The fragrance was very fleeting. To be fair, there was three in the package and I only used one at a time. Also, the water was hitting it so it probably dissolved faster then it should have then if I had stuck it farther back.

I went back to my using the salt scrubs I had made. At least it helped exfoliate my skin and the fragrance really lingers.


----------



## Vickery (Mar 17, 2009)

I've bought several of LUSH's Bath Fizzies ~ and I must say, for the money, its a huge flop.  

The fizzy lasts for a little under a minute in the shower, and it only takes another minute or so for the scent to disappear from the shower.

I had to come up with a clever technique (move the fizzy in and out of the spray with my foot) in order to make it last a little longer.  I wonder if a bigger fizzy would prove to have better results.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 17, 2009)

How big are they?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 17, 2009)

> (move the fizzy in and out of the spray with my foot)


 LOL!


----------



## carebear (Mar 17, 2009)

about 3.5" in diameter, maybe


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2009)

That's slightly bigger than the ones I had bought. I think they were about 2 1/2 or 2 3/4 inches in diameter.

You could probably make your own by using a circular soap mold.

I was in a cosmetology shop today and was shocked by the price on something called "Sea Fizzies". Has anyone heard of them? They're very tiny bath bombs to soak and soften hands before a manicure. I looked them up on the Internet and found some called "Spa Fizzies" which were a bit cheaper. I thought "I could make those for a lot less." 

(Of course I could...in my spare time. :roll: )

It is a cute concept.


----------



## Vickery (Mar 18, 2009)

"How big are they?"

They are about the size of my hand, and very flat.  Perhaps 3/4 to an inch thick.  I do have to admit that I ADORE the "Too Drunk" scent XD  It supposedly helps with hangovers.

"Hungover? Try Too Drunk... Its peppermint, marigold, fennel and sweet orange essential oils gently wake you up, soothe your sore head and slowly bring you back to life. Just stick one in the shower, turn on the water and stand there - or sit if you can't manage the vertical. But you don't have to have a hangover to use one. Shower with Too Drunk... when you're already feeling okay and wow, it really gets you grooving."

The little shower bomb did get me grooving.  I was doing the hokie pokie XD


----------

